

Oscar overload brings down ABC live stream - jedmeyers
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57619792-93/oscar-overload-brings-down-abc-live-stream/

======
jedmeyers
Ads right in between of the Best Picture presentation was the best part.

